
Ignoring search warrants, pulling strings: How Tesla avoided an OSHA inspection - casefields
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2020/03/03/osha-tesla-gigafactory-nevada-full-safety-inspection-avoided/4931563002/
======
londons_explore
This does kinda look like a bunch of employees at Tesla are upset and want to
use OSHA to cause Tesla as much hassle as possible. You can bet those are the
ones leaving pipes and wires lying about when an inspector visits...

A 'full investigation' just sounds like an excuse to shut down the production
line for multiple days while it's investigated.

